# Fallo en fuente Philips 42pfl5405H/12



## Orald (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Llevo 20 días (a ratos) detrás de la fuente (si es que es la fuente) de un Philips 42PFL5405H/12. No he encontrado el esquema de la fuente. El más parecido (casi igual) es el que adjunto. 
La verdad es que tengo muchas dudas, pero para ir por partes.
Al principio saltaba el fusible nada más encender. Después de cambiar varios componentes (por orden C501, D510, Q501 -estos tres estaban cascados, pero aun persistía el corto- y finalmente los electrolíticos -por fin, ya me deja meter mano). He de decir que cuando cambié el D510 arranco bien, y a los 5 minutos fallo de nuevo.
Dudas:
1º ¿Se puede probar la fuente sola(sin el resto de la TV)?
2º La estoy probando quitada de la TV y aunque hay 3v3 del stand by no hay 12v.
3º No coinciden la mayoría de las tensiones, pero no sé de que país procede el esquema este, probablemente Brasil, y no sé qué voltaje de entrada utilizan (quizá esto no debería afectar).
Bueno no sé si a alguien se le ocurre algo.
Espero no ofender a nadie con mi ignorancia. Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola,

Voy a partir del supuesto que eres técnico o que al menos tienes conocimientos en electrónica. En caso de que los dos supuestos sean negativos, lleva el TV con alguien más experimentado en reparación de estos equipos. Así evitas mayores riesgos para ti y el plasma.

Dicho lo anterior, creo que la fuente que usa ese plasma es una 3PAGC20020A-R (confirmar en la foto). También te adjunto el esquemático.

Respecto a tus dudas:

1) La fuente si se puede probar sola. Hay que encenderla mediante un "puente" que se debe hacer en algún conector que va generalmente a la main. Esto depende del fabricante y de qué pines se deben puentear (en algunos casos hay que puentear PS-ON a GND, en otros casos a 5v). Como te digo, depende del caso a caso.

2) Eso se debe a que tienes el voltaje STBY, pero al no hacer que la fuente "parta" no te aparecen los demás voltajes que van a las otras etapas.

3) Tengo entendido que en Brasil usan 220v, al igual que en España.

Comentario aparte: seguramente hay otro corto en tu TV aparte de todo lo que cambiaste. Creo que anotaste mal "D510", y te refieres a "D501", el cual va cerca de Q501 (el MOSFET de conmutación del chopper que según dices, también reemplazaste). Inspecciona bien visualmente la placa en busca de componentes con falla evidente y busca cortos con el tester cerca de la zona donde cambiaste componentes.

Si en algún momento el TV te funcionó, y al rato después se volvió a apagar (por un corto supongo), quizás reemplazaste el diodo por uno de características inferiores al recomendado, o quizás tienes algún electrolítico "seco" que puede estar generando problemas.

A revisar todo eso, suerte.


----------



## p62telum (Mar 8, 2016)

Buenos días. Te cuento mi caso. Yo también me estoy peleando con una 32PFL5405H/12, igual que la tuya pero de 32 pulgadas. La mía no quema el fusible. Lo que hace es que al encenderla, no arranca y se queda el piloto rojo de testigo parpadeando en secuencia de tres veces, pausa, y así sucesivamente. Después de leer en foros franceses y rusos, la solución es cambiar el diodo en posición D210 (es un SB3200, pero también sirve un BY399, por si no encuentras el primero). En mi caso, sustituí de primeras el diodo, y seguía sin funcionar, dando el mismo código de error. Después, localicé el C509, que es un condensador SMD de 100 nF. Comprobé que estaba en corto, y parece ser que es el culpable de hacer que la fuente entre en protección. Lo quité para comprobar si arrancaba y en efecto funciona. Otro condensador que dicen que también puede dar problemas es un electrolítico en la posición C220 (electrolítico 470 uF/35V), aunque en mi caso no lo he visto hinchado o con pérdidas. Espero servirte de ayuda. Saludos!!!


----------



## Orald (Mar 8, 2016)

¡Joer!
No os imagináis como agradezco vuestras respuestas. No solo por la increíble ayuda, sino por poder hablar con alguien de estas cosas y más cuando las llevas días dando vueltas. Y es que suelo tender a no preguntar. Le dedico horas a buscar información por innumerables foros. Para nada está claro, viendo que vosotros localizáis las ref. equivalentes como si nada. ¿Como lo hacéis? 
En fin que muchas gracias, de verdad. Espero poder corresponder algún día.
Vamos por alusiones

*skynetronics*



> Voy a partir del supuesto que eres técnico o que al menos tienes conocimientos en electrónica. En caso de que los dos supuestos sean negativos, lleva el TV con alguien más experimentado en reparación de estos equipos. Así evitas mayores riesgos para ti y el plasma.


Si por técnico te refieres a profesional de la reparación, no. Hace 25 años estudie electrónica industrial, que aunque la base es la misma, no es igual. Me voy renovando al ritmo que te permite la vida, sobretodo por que los allegados no paran de pedir "échale un vistazo a la tele que no va". Que nadie se enfade, por favor, solo lo hago con los más allegados. Al resto, con la mayor amabilidad, "los técnicos también comen".
Por cierto pones "plasma"??


> Dicho lo anterior, creo que la fuente que usa ese plasma es una 3PAGC20020A-R (confirmar en la foto). También te adjunto el esquemático.



La fuente de la imagen si es, pero el esquema no coincide exactamente con lo de la placa (lo poco que he podido mirar). Aquí he de decir que el diodo que cambié era el D510 según la placa y que coincide con el esquema que añadí, que está en el drenaje del Q501.


> 1) La fuente si se puede probar sola. Hay que encenderla mediante un "puente" que se debe hacer en algún conector que va generalmente a la main. Esto depende del fabricante y de qué pines se deben puentear (en algunos casos hay que puentear PS-ON a GND, en otros casos a 5v). Como te digo, depende del caso a caso.



Fiándome del esquema que puse, lo que hice para intentar arrancarla fue hacer un puente entre STBY  y GND, y si, arrancaron algunas tensiones, pero los 12V siguen sin aparecer.

Los electrolíticos los cambie todos, pues ninguno presentaba síntomas y ante la duda..., y fue a partir de ahí que dejo de fundir fusibles.
*
p62telum*


> ...no arranca y se queda el piloto rojo...



En esta fase, no se enciende ni el piloto.



> Después de leer en foros franceses y rusos, la solución es cambiar el diodo en posición D210 (es un SB3200, pero también sirve un BY399, por si no encuentras el primero)



Vaya, veo que hemos dado los mismos pasos. También vi esos foros. Lo que ocurre es que el D210 lo había comprobado y aparentemente está bien.

Bueno ya me enrollé mucho, pero es que es la leche poder sacar esto. 

Va, venga, voy a seguir vuestros consejos y os cuento.

Un saludo. Miguel.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 8, 2016)

Orald dijo:


> ¡Joer!
> No os imagináis como agradezco vuestras respuestas. No solo por la increíble ayuda, sino por poder hablar con alguien de estas cosas y más cuando las llevas días dando vueltas. Y es que suelo tender a no preguntar. Le dedico horas a buscar información por innumerables foros. Para nada está claro, viendo que vosotros localizáis las ref. equivalentes como si nada. ¿Como lo hacéis?
> En fin que muchas gracias, de verdad. Espero poder corresponder algún día.
> Vamos por alusiones
> ...



Respecto a que puse plasma, fue un error mío. Por lo que veo según el modelo, se trata de un LCD.

Bueno, vamos por parte:

- Dices que después del puente para hacer que la fuente parta, "arrancaron algunas tensiones". ¿Qué tensiones medidas te aparecen y de cuánto debería ser según lo que te muestra la serigrafía? ¿Los voltajes son distintos en STBY y cuando le das a encender? Si es así, danos esa información.

- Sube unas fotos de la fuente por el lado componentes y pistas.

- Mide tensiones en puntos clave del circuito y de ser posible, anótalo en la placa para ver en qué partes hay presencia y ausencia de voltajes.

- Es muy recomendable que al trabajar con una fuente de poder, y especialmente al cambiar componentes, trabajes con una lámpara en serie para comprobar si persisten los cortos. Así evitas fundir los componentes que reemplazaste.

Suerte, amigo.


----------



## Orald (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola.
Bueno, ya estoy de nuevo al ataque. 
Gracias por vuestra atención.

He seguido vuestras propuestas:

-*p62telum*:Los condensadores que me dijiste, parecen estar bien.

-*skynetronics*:Aquí adjunto una imagen con algunas mediciones y formas de señal que me parecen, cuando menos raras. Hazme saber si quieres algún dato en concreto. La tensión de referencia del U110 no me parece muy lógica, según los valores de las resistencias del divisor de tensión (R126,R125,etc) y las tensiones que tiene aplicadas. No sé.

Sigo buscando.

Un saludote y gracias de nuevo.

¡Ost...!
Si no me entra la foto (6Mb). Voy a comprimir...


----------



## Orald (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok. Aquí está la imagen. He puesto en verde las tensiones de la fuente en standby, y en rojo ya con la fuente en marcha.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 10, 2016)

Te agradeceré que puedas subir algunas fotos de la placa por ambos lados, especialmente donde vienen las inscripciones con la serie y modelo de tu fuente. De esa forma se podrá buscar algún esquemático que coincidan mejor con los componentes que tú estás viendo.

Cuando le haces el puente a la fuente para que parta, ¿te aparecen voltajes en el conector CN5 y CN6? 

Los voltajes que nos indicas son del área hot, pero interesa ver si la fuente hace algún intento por echar a andar el área cold en voltajes medidos con el tester.

Sería útil que con la fuente totalmente desconectada de la red, pruebes continuidad en la posición de diodos en los pines de CN5 y CN6 con la finalidad de buscar cortos (por ejemplo, entre +12 y GND, entre +Vsnd y GND_snd), etc.

Ojo: Si habías cambiado Q501 con anterioridad, revisa las resistencias o diodos SMD que deben ir cerca de ese transistor. Te lo digo, porque hace un mes tuve un problema con un TV Samsung que junto con reventar el MOSFET desvalorizó unas resistencias SMD que iban conectadas a la gate del MOSFET, y también se llevó unos diodos SMD que tuve que reemplazar.

Hazle una buena inspección visual, sin descartar la posibilidad soldaduras frías/sospechosas que encuentres.

Ánimo con la detección de la falla.


----------



## Orald (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola skynetronics.
Gracias por tu interés y perdón por el retraso. Estoy arañando minutos al día.
He estado re-revisando la placa y la ref que viene, parecida a la que tu pusiste, es 3PAGC10020A-R, en vez de 3PAGC20020A-R, por si sirve de algo. También he visto, que no me había fijado hasta ahora, el anagrama de LG (casi me come y no lo veo). De todas las formas adjunto varias fotos como me pediste. También algunas mediciones de la zona COLD.
No hace intención de arrancar. Ni con el osciloscopio, ni con el polímetro (tester ahí, creo ¿no?) se observa nada. No hay voltajes en CN5 y CN6, salvo los 3.3v. Tampoco parece haber cortos en estos conectores. Los componentes entorno a Q501 parecen estar bien, aunque algunos, quizá, seria necesario desoldarlos para estar seguros 100%.
¿No te pereció rara la señal en el colector del Q111? Además es la alimentación del U501. También el U601 tiene voltajes raros. Los voltajes después del D118 tampoco me parecen muy lógicos. 
Por cierto, desoldé y probé los opto-acopladores. Parecen estar bien.
Seguiremos luchando con ella.
Un gran saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 12, 2016)

Al parecer no estás tan lejano para detectar la falla.

Los componentes que reemplazaste según comentas en el inicio del thread son los que tienden a fallar en el primario del chopper, pero como podrás ver en este link, sugieren que el "kit" de reparación incluya otras piezas, entre esas el fusible F101. Comprueba de todas formas, ya que pueden haber ligeras variaciones entre las posiciones de las piezas que cambian en ese documento y tu fuente.

Además, sugieren cambiar D210 (el diodo Schottky SB3200) que va en el secundario del chopper (adjunto foto). Tendrías que comprobar bien lo que está fallando e ir reemplazando en función de eso.

Respecto al esquemático, va a estar difícil encontrar el que tienes tú.

Por último, sería bienvenido repasar algunas soldaduras. No sé si es por efecto de las fotos, pero veo algunas un poco frías.

Ánimo.


----------



## Orald (Mar 12, 2016)

Hola de nuevo.
La verdad es que cambie los componentes porque estaban, literalmente, estallados. El primero que cambié fue el C501, que tenia la cerámica desprendida. Cuando la monté en la TV, acto seguido exploto el D510, y fue al sustituirlo, cuando la TV funciono unos minutos, saltando de nuevo el fusible, por eso no descarto que pueda haber algo más a parte de la fuente. Seguidamente encontré el mismo link que me has enviado y a raíz de ello cambié el Q501. 

Por otro lado, es sospechoso (y preocupante) el hecho de que al montar la fuente en la TV y con el voltaje de 3.3v bien, no haya ninguna señal de actividad, ni siquiera el piloto de standby.

Respecto al D210 aparentemente está bien pero seguramente lo cambiaré por el que se indica en el link. Repasaré las soldaduras. Tienes razón en que tienen un aspecto un poco feo. 
Respecto al esquema no te preocupes, nos apañaremos con este.
Vuelvo al ataque.
Gracias por molestarte y un saludo.


----------



## Orald (Mar 14, 2016)

¡Joer! al final me puede.
La he montado en la TV y esta intenta arrancar la fuente, pero se detiene (supongo que al detectar que no devuelve las tensiones). Lo bueno es que ahora el piloto si enciende y se queda haciendo ciclos de tres.
Por cierto hay un componente que silva. No estoy seguro de cual. Con un tubo fino en el oído y orientándolo, más o menos he llegado hasta el componente (aunque no estoy seguro) que he marcado en la foto, que no sé lo que es. El BD102 
Estoy mosca con el U501, pero no sé como probarlo, si es que se puede.
¿Se os ocurre algo?
Bueno, mientras voy a seguir...
Un saludote.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 14, 2016)

BD102 tengo entendido que cumple la función de un puente, pero sería bueno que otro colega lo confirme.

Para probar U501, sólo se me ocurre ver el datasheet de ese IC y comprobar los valores típicos de operación en los distintos pines. Sobre todo, ver si hay presencia de voltaje en el pin de VCC y ver si arroja algún voltaje en la salida.

Ese integrado es importante ya que es el driver del MOSFET que conmuta al transformador chopper.

Suerte.


----------



## Orald (Mar 17, 2016)

Hola de nuevo.
He sacado esta señal del gate del Q501 (1,8 Vp y unos 10khz). En drain cardiograma plano  
Lo he vuelto a comprobar (el mosfet) y parece que está bien.
Se agradece cualquier opinión antes de que coja el hacha y ... 
Un saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola, amigo.

Por lo que se ve, el MOSFET parece estar bien.

¿Repasaste soldaduras?
¿Tienes más pistas respecto al zumbido que sentías?
¿Al final cambiaste D210?

Suerte, y ánimo .


----------



## Orald (Mar 20, 2016)

Hola skynetronics.
Perdón por la tardanza, pero ahora ando en esta fase respecto al pitido. Puenteé (vaya una redundancia, hacer un puente a un puente ) el BD102, pero seguia pitando, luego los diodos D102 y D101 y nada, y ahora ando con esta resistencia, que además está en el source del Q501 famoso.
Repasé las soldaduras que vi peor, pero aun no he cambiado el D210. Este tendré que pedirlo o buscar un schottky lo más parecido posible o superior entre los que tengo (al menos para salir de dudas).
Seguimos en el tema y muchas gracias, de verdad.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 20, 2016)

No hay problema. 

Ojo con el puente en BD102. Leyendo un poco más veo que al parecer es una bobina, así que no la reemplaces con un puente.

Parece que en la salida de D210 estarían precisamente los 12v que no te aparecen.

Está interesante encontrarle solución a esta falla. Lo malo es que hasta el momento no ha pasado una fuente como esa por mis manos como para ayudarte más. 

Pienso que el problema puede ir por algún componente SMD en corto cerca de Q501 o alguno de los componentes que reemplazaste al principio. Seguramente la falla debe ser algo cercana a lo que comentaba p62telum en el comentario #3.

Un saludo, y a seguir. No desistas.

PD: Te sugiero echarle una mirada a este thread que hice hace poco más de un mes atrás. Tuve un problema parecido y que tenía como responsable unos componentes SMD (diodos y resistencias) cerca de unos MOSFET que cambié en un TV Samsung con problemas de encendido. Quizás te pueda dar más pistas para revisar otros componentes.


----------



## Orald (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola skynetronics.
El BD102 solo lo puenteé para ver si era el que pitaba, pero en cuanto vi que no, lo volví a poner como estaba.
Estuve comprobando todos los componentes smd de la zona, incluso solté alguno, pues el valor en placa no era muy fiable. Hasta el momento todos están bien. Quiero soltar alguno más para estar seguro.
Encontré el esquema específico, la pena es que se ve muy mal. Por lo menos me ha servido para aclarar la duda que planteé en el otro hilo sobre la resistencia R517 del source del Q501. La sustituiré para ver si es el componente que pita y si estuviera dando fallo. Adjunto el esquema.
Sigo peleando.
Un saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 21, 2016)

Está bien. Comprueba esos componentes, pero también ojo con el valor de R515 (que va entre gate y source) puede estar desvalorizada. Creo que es de 10k.

Según contabas al inicio del thread, reemplazaste los componentes que marqué en rojo, debido a que estaban literalmente estallados. 

Revisa especialmente todo lo que está dentro del rectángulo azul, quizás se está pasando un componente por alto que esté desvalorizado.

Buena cacería, jaja.


----------



## Orald (Mar 24, 2016)

Bueno. Aquí de nuevo. Vuelvo al ataque.
He comprobado esos componentes y sin éxito. 
He de decir que el condensador que cambie al principio de esta aventura fue el C501 según el esquema que manejaba al principio, pero según este nuevo esquema sería el C502. El C501, por otro lado, el capacímetro lo marca exacto.
Respecto a R515, ya la había revisado. Esta OK. Tuve que desoldarla (al igual que casi todos los demás componentes), pues el U501 debe tener una resistencia interna que me falseaba el valor.
Por cierto ¿como haces para desoldar y soldar smd? Al final me cargaré algo. Ya he estado a punto. Parece que ha pasado por la placa una manada de gallinas picoteándolo todo. 
Ahora estoy con la zona del resonador, a ver si veo algo. Primero estoy buscando información para ver que es lo que hace y como. También he comprobado algunos componentes ya.
Me va a volver tarumba, pero no desisto.
Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 24, 2016)

Claro. Si te fijas, el esquema que te adjunté en el comentario #2 es el mismo al que adjuntaste en el #18.

En ambos casos, ese es el esquemático de la fuente 3PAGC20020A-R y tú tienes la 3PAGC10020A-R, por eso cambian algunos números en la serigrafía.

Asumo que el zumbido que sientes, persiste en la fuente, por lo que habrá que revisar algo más.

En realidad, los componentes SMD requieren de más cuidado. Usar un buen cautín, y en algunos casos ayudarse con flux y malla para desoldar. Hay varios videos que pueden servir de referencia para corregir técnicas de soldar/desoldar este tipo de componentes.

Por ahora no se me ocurre sugerirte algo más para revisar, pero sigo pensando en que hay algo en el lado de los componentes que estallaron en un inicio, que puede haber quedado resentido con las fallas iniciales de tu fuente.

En fin, comenta tus avances con las cosas que revises.

Suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 26, 2016)

el silbido que se escucha es la frecuencia de oscilación baja ,la fuente intenta levantar la tencion y no puede ,
revisa diodos con fugas y resistencias de vajo valor cercana a los mosfet de la fuente secundaria ,
la fuente primaria esta bien 
hay veces que se escucha un tic,tic tic 
ese ruido siempre sale del transformador el tic,tic y el silbido agudo
puede que tambien el sonido salga de algun choque o inductor


saludos ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


----------



## Orald (Mar 30, 2016)

¡Buf!¡por fin!
Aquí estoy. Como dicen Los Suaves en su canción "días que empujan a otros ...", y sin poder sacar un put... rato, aunque na'más sea para agradeceros vuestra inestimable ayuda. 
A ver os cuento.



> Asumo que el zumbido que sientes, persiste en la fuente



El famoso silbido (es muy agudo) diría que es del U501. Además, al comprobar (en placa) los componentes anexos al U501 y al U601, cuya hoja de datos los muestra muy parecidos, mientras que los que están alrededor del U601 se miden bien, los que están alrededor del U501 he tenido que desoldarlos para poder comprobarlos. Parecían estar afectados por resistencias internas del U501. Al principio esto me pareció que podía ser normal, pero al medir los del U601, y al ser tan parecidos, me ha hecho dudar del estado del otro integrado.
Me he decidido a pedir el U501, lo que pasa es que tardará en llegar. También quería pedir el U601 (por si acaso y aprovechando el porte), ya que tampoco estoy muy seguro de el. Tengo dudas de cual pedir, pues en la placa está marcado como HS01G (que además es el que figura en el primer esquema que volqué, que no era el específico), sin embargo en el esquema propio, el U601, figura como NPC1608 
¿Cual pediríais? 

¡Joer!¡Vaya brasa! Creo que me he liado un poco ¿no?



> hay veces que se escucha un tic,tic tic



En este caso no lo oigo, pero me va a servir para otra fuente de un monitor que estaba tirado en el punto limpio de la empresa donde trabajo. Me da una pena de la host... verlos allí tirados (y más sabiendo que la avería muchas veces es una gilipollez), y los rescato para luego regalarlos a compañeros, familiares o a veces incluso colegios.

Bueno. No me enrollo más, que ya está bien.
Sigo en ello ¡eh! 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda y un ¡GRAN SALUDO!.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 30, 2016)

Si económica o logísticamente no es problema pedir los dos - y considerando que se demorarán en llegar - para que valga la pena yo pediría U501 y U601.

En cualquier caso, te felicito por tu perseverancia. En la electrónica de hoy, debido a la complejidad de los circuitos y la microelectrónica incorporada en ellos, los 'técnicos' optan por lo simple y reemplazan la tarjeta. Son cada vez menos los que de verdad se meten en los circuitos a reparar lo reparable. 

En mi caso, hay varias placas que me han sacado canas verdes, y me han tenido varios días intentando descifrar las fallas, pero como en la vida, no hay nada más satisfactorio que lograr algo que te costó, donde la electrónica, no está exenta de ello. El aprendizaje y la experiencia lo valen, y mucho.

En fin. Un saludo, amigo, y a seguir.


----------



## Orald (Mar 31, 2016)

¡Ese colega!
Hola de nuevo.

Reconozco ser un pelín "obsesivo" en las reparaciones, para bien y para mal. A veces he llegado a abandonar una reparación, por aburrimiento, al final de dar vueltas hasta la saciedad (meses). Y es que no "molan" nada, los malos hábitos de esta sociedad consumista, a la que, por otro lado, nos tiramos de cabeza sin pensar (luego nos quejamos ¡que pena!). Por eso, y aunque no es la parte de la electrónica que más me gusta, opto siempre por reparar, pero reparar de verdad. 

Pero, como bien dices, todo esto tiene una parte muy buena para mi, que me gusta aprender. Reconozco que no es justo para el que te pide ayuda, pues esa persona suele querer el aparato lo antes posible. Pero saben que no me dedico a ello, y además me conocen bien. 

En el caso de este equipo, mucho me temo que no me dejarán llegar hasta el final. Estoy seguro que cuando les diga que los ICs tardaran ḿas de un mes, me dirán que pida la placa y me deje de paranoias. Es lo que hay. La verdad es que la reparación se iría a 5 meses (también tardaron mes y medio en enviarme el mosfet). 

Bueno, en fin. Ya os contaré. Aun así, si al final se deciden por la placa, no podré evitar probarla cuando llegue para ver como se explica...  

Un saludote "apañero".


----------



## Orald (Abr 19, 2016)

¡¡TA TA CHAN!! 
Tenemos 12V en la salida de la fuente. 
Como os dije, antes de que nuestra querida censura lo borrara  , pedí los dos integrados de conmutación, el U501 y el U601. El caso es que como el U501 (que era el que más sospechas levantaba) estaba cerca, en Francia (el otro está en China), hoy mismo llego. Lo he sustituido y de primeras hirvió el condensador C212, y aunque era nuevo, era una buena señal, pues demostraba que había actividad a la salida del transformador, que ya es algo. He vuelto a poner nuevo el condensador y de momento no se ha quejado. 
Mañana probaré la fuente en vacío unas horas y si no noto nada raro, se la encasqueto a la TV y a ver que pasa.
Por cierto que vaya chapuza he preparado para desoldar el IC. No vuelvo a hacer algo así. La próxima o con medios o nada. No mola nada que las cosas queden tan chapuceras.
Bueno mañana si todo va bien, os cuento y preparo un resumen de todo lo ocurrido. Si al señor Moderator no le molesta   (te prometo que no me voy por las ramas).
Venga. Mañana os cuento. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 19, 2016)

Excelente, tocayo.

Al menos ya nos da un indicador que parte de la fuente ya volvió a la actividad.

Ahí nos cuentas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2016)

> Mañana probaré la fuente en vacío unas horas


no se prueba en vacio , le tenes que colocar una carga ,aunque sea minima


----------



## Orald (Abr 20, 2016)

Jod... Demasiado tarde.



> no se prueba en vacio , le tenes que colocar una carga ,aunque sea minima



Me voy a arriesgar a preguntarte porqué.   

El caso es que ya la probé, la he montado y he visto una peli (Mi vecino Totoro de Hayao Miyazaki).

Mañana saco un rato para resumir un poco la aventura.

De cualquier forma, no imagináis como agradezco por vuestra ayuda, ha sido la host...  

Un saludote. Ciao.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 21, 2016)

porque hay fuentes que se queman si las encendés sin carga,porque al no tener carga no regula bien
también hay que probarlas con carga asi descartas fallos termicos,
el estresar un poco la fuente tambien es bueno para comprobar la calidad de los componentes,
por ejemplo hay transistores/mosfet truchos ,que funcionan bien ,pero al primer esfuerzo recalienta el
transistor/mosfet y se quema por temperatura ,
o como se dice vulgarmente ''se embala la fuente'' que es cuando por ejemplo 
al calentar un poco la placa (fuente) esta deja de regular y sube las tensiones al techo jajaja
también hay veces que salta alguna protección y dejan de oscilar


----------



## Orald (Abr 22, 2016)

> porque hay fuentes que se queman si las encendés sin carga,porque al no tener carga no regula bien
> también hay que probarlas con carga asi descartas fallos termicos,
> el estresar un poco la fuente tambien es bueno para comprobar la calidad de los componentes,
> por ejemplo hay transistores/mosfet truchos ,que funcionan bien ,pero al primer esfuerzo recalienta el
> ...



OK. Tiene lógica. Me lo anoto.

Bueno lo dicho. Resumo un poco lo ocurrido y doy por terminada la aventura, aunque no sin antes agradeceros una vez más vuestra atención.

Síntomas: No hacía nada. Ni se encendía en led del stand-by
Primeras observaciones: Fusible fundido. Desprendida parte de la cerámica del condensador C502. 
Empiezan las sustituciones: Al reemplazar el C502, e intentar arrancarla, se funde (explota más bien) el diodo D501. pss: me acabo de dar cuenta de un error mio en #4 por fiarme del primer esquema. Tenias razón *skynetronics*, el diodo que cambie al principio era el D501, no el D510 como yo insistí. En este momento la televisión arrancó, pero volvió a fundir el fusible a los 2 minutos.
Lo siguiente que se quemó fue el mosfet Q501. Un mes de espera hasta que lo recibí. Se cambia y vuelve a fundir el fusible   
Este último amago, debió cortocircuitar también algún condensador de la salida del transformador, pues hasta que no me decidí a cambiarlos todos no dejo de fundir fusibles.
Ahora ya *SI* puedo hacer mediciones. Observo algunas tensiones y señales raras en torno al U501 (la de alimentación por ejemplo), pero aun así se comprueban todos los componentes de alrededor. 
Ultimo ataque: Me decido a pedir el U501 y el U601 (por si las moscas). Por cierto este último ha tardado vía China 1 semana y 1 día  ¡solo! Me parece poquísimo.
Sustituyo el U501 que tardó 3 días desde Francia. 
¡¡Misión cumplida!! Tenemos 12,27V a la salida de la fuente. La monto en la tele y la pruebo.
Todo correcto de momento y más contento que unas castañuelas (después de casi 4 meses, el que me lo pidió seguro que no está tan contento).

Y esto es todo. 

Intentaré devolver al foro la ayuda prestada (no sé si me veo capaz, pero lo intentaré)

Un saludote. Ciao.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 22, 2016)

es buena practica y no se si lo mencione antes
cambiar todas las resistencias de bajo valor que estan junto al mosfet/transistor,
aunque midan bien,porque hay veces que estas miden bien y luego cuando el transistor/mosfet 
trabaja la resistencia se eleva su resistencia y la fuente da fallas raras ,como de estar funcionando
y deja de regular/oscilar (o ruidos,silvidos ,tencion de salida inestable)
yo cuando reparo una fuente cambio todo esto
resistencias imitadoras de corriente(las del mosfet)
capacitores,sobre todo las de valor chico,22 10 2,2 µf 
algunas veces diodos de gate ,
con eso me aseguro una buena reparacion y no que al poco tiempo falle
por un filtro que tiene un costo de centavos o una resistencia,que tambien tiene un costo infimo


----------



## Orald (Abr 23, 2016)

Se nota que sois técnicos. Y a juzgar por las buenas prácticas, honrados también. Esta claro que pensáis en el cliente. 
Creo que el que causaba todo el desastre fue un mal funcionamiento del U501, lo que no sé es porqué. Es muy probable que tengas razón en que haya algún componente que altere su valor cuando se calienta. También he pensado en que si el U601, que corregidme por favor si me equivoco, es un controlador de paso por 0 (fuentes resonantes), si este no hiciera bien su trabajo podría terminar causando daño otra vez, aunque no inmediatamente. Ya se verá.
De momento lleva horas funcionando sin problemas. 
Como os comenté, no soy técnico, y como los clientes son cercanos... Pues eso, ya sabéis, que donde hay confianza da asco (decimos por acá), lo mismo por su parte que por la mía.  Si tienen algún problema me la volverán a traer y yo les ayudaré de nuevo, claro que sí.
Un saludo. Ciao.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 23, 2016)

Es lo bueno del foro, que más allá de atender un problema específico, al final terminamos aprendiendo todos algunos tips para saber dónde mirar en casos como estos.

Felicidades por la reparación, que aunque demoró, sin duda aprendiste (y aprendimos) mucho más que si hubieses reemplazado la tarjeta.

Un saludo, tocayo.


----------



## Orald (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola de nuevo al foro.

Aquí volvemos al ataque tras las vacaciones y un verano de put... locura, pero no de fiesta, no, ¡¡DE CURRO!!. 

El caso es que otra vez tengo esta joyita en casa . Me la han traído con una docena de lineas verticales de distintos colores. Todas en el mismo lado de la pantalla. 
He limpiado conectores y revisado los cable-flex del cristal. Todo parece estar bien. He pensado en meter la placa al horno para "resoldar" posibles soldaduras con fisuras. La duda que tengo después de ver y leer algunas cosas por la red, es que esta placa tiene componentes por ambas caras y me corta que se puedan caer los de la placa que quede hacia abajo.

¿Que opináis?
¿Os parece buena práctica?
¿Lo habéis hecho alguna vez?

Agradezco todos los consejos posibles y una vez más un gran saludo a todos los foreros.

Por cierto, y ya sé que me diréis que parezco nuevo, pero he desmontado todo sin hacer fotos.  :cabezon: :cabezon:


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 2, 2016)

Hola tocayo, gusto de verte por acá de nuevo, aunque no me agrada que te hayan traído el mismo TV .

En lo personal nunca he metido una placa al horno. Sé que algunos lo han intentado, incluso con buenos resultados, pero no me parece algo recomendable, especialmente cuando tienes una PCB de dos caras.

Si fuera por tratar de resoldarlo, lo intentaría hacer con una pistola de aire caliente.

Podrías subir una foto de cómo estás viendo la imagen.

Y lo otro: lamentablemente los usuarios tienden a limpiar las pantallas con líquidos limpiacristales o similares, esto puede traer serios problemas a la tarjeta del panel LCD. Espero que no sea tu caso.

Lamento no poder dar otras pistas. 

Suerte.


----------



## Orald (Oct 2, 2016)

¡Hombre! tocayo. Igualmente me alegro de verte.  
Aquí, intentando recuperar el ritmo de cara al tiempo malo, al contrario que otros 
Voy a volver a montarla para hacer unas fotos y os hagáis una idea de lo que es.
Aunque tendrá que ser mañana, que es día de escuela y toca empiltrarse pronto.
Gracias amigo y un saludote.


----------



## Orald (Oct 5, 2016)

Esto es lo que está pasando. A ver que os parece.
Un saludo.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 5, 2016)

¿Estas rayas te aparecen con cualquier entrada de video? (HDMI, Antena, Componente)
¿Las rayas están siempre presentes o se suelen pronunciar más después de un tiempo de uso?

Si ya verificaste los flex, fíjate si la T-CON (en caso de tenerla) tiene algún componente recalentado.

De estar bien, es probable que tengas un problema en la tarjeta del panel LCD, seguramente debido a que el cliente limpió la pantalla con algún líquido que dañó alguna pista. De ser correcta esta suposición, no tendría arreglo, ya que habría que reemplazar el panel.

Yo siempre pregunto antes de revisar un TV, cómo el cliente limpia la pantalla. Si me dice que usa algún líquido y veo rayas así, me sirve de indicador, aunque siempre habrá que descartar desde lo más simple. Como se dice por acá: "hablar 5 minutos con el cliente te puede ahorrar horas y horas de trabajo".


----------



## Orald (Oct 6, 2016)

Hola compañero.


> ¿Estas rayas te aparecen con cualquier entrada de video? (HDMI, Antena, Componente)


Con cualquiera.



> ¿Las rayas están siempre presentes o se suelen pronunciar más después de un tiempo de uso?


Siempre están presentes y siempre las mismas.



> Si ya verificaste los flex, fíjate si la T-CON (en caso de tenerla) tiene algún componente recalentado.


No tiene T-CON. Solo tiene main y de ahí directo a la tarjeta del panel. Por cierto ¿te refieres a los cables flex del panel o a los que van desde, en este caso, la main a las tarjetas del panel? Los del panel los he revisado y los he movido para ver si se notaba alguna variación, y de los otros estaba pensando en intercambiarlos, e incluso intercambiar los circuitos. Me explico: ya que parecen simétricos y respetando la simetría (si es que existe), con una maniobra sencilla, se podría deducir si el problema es de la tarjeta del panel, de la main o de los cables(estos últimos me parece más improbable). Todo esto revisando previamente el esquema para comprobar que dicha simetría existe y no mangarla con las masas.



> ...seguramente debido a que el cliente limpió la pantalla con algún líquido que dañó alguna pista...
> Yo siempre pregunto antes de revisar un TV, cómo el cliente limpia la pantalla. Si me dice que usa algún líquido y veo rayas así, me sirve de indicador, aunque siempre habrá que descartar desde lo más simple. Como se dice por acá: "hablar 5 minutos con el cliente te puede ahorrar horas y horas de trabajo".


Siguiendo tu consejo (y creo que tienes razón) les he preguntado y, efectivamente, la suelen limpiar con un producto, pero me han asegurado que no ha escurrido.  

Una vez más, muy agradecido por tu atención, tocayo.

Un saludote.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 6, 2016)

Me refiero al flex que va desde la main al panel. Podrías hacer las pruebas que tienes en mente, no pierdes nada con intentar.

Pero por el tipo de rayas y considerando tus descripciones, me da la impresión que algo se sulfató en la tarjeta del panel LCD debido al uso de algún líquido corrosivo.

Suerte, amigo.


----------



## Orald (Oct 9, 2016)

Amigo sky, efectivamente, es de la tarjeta del panel (o del propio panel).
Ayer solté el cable-flex que va desde la main a la mitad del panel que está dando problemas, y he aquí que esa mitad de la pantalla se ponía blanca, pero las lineas seguían apareciendo ¡sin cable! 
La cuestión ahora es: 
¿será difícil reparar estas tarjetas? 
Supongo que podría ser alguno (o varios) de los componentes smd que traen, y por supuesto hacerlo sin soltarla de los cable-flex que trae.
Intentaré probar a ver que tal. 
Un saludo. Os cuento.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2016)

Aquí ya me pongo pesimista .

Cuando fallan las tarjetas del panel LCD, si tienes suerte, puede que se haya abierto un fusible SMD. Cuando ya te presenta rayas como las que muestras (seguramente debido a que algún líquido sulfató pistas del flex que va al panel), ya es poco lo que puedes hacer. En mi modesta experiencia nunca he reparado algo como eso.

Generalmente ese tipo de fallas son irreparables, ya que en términos prácticos, tendrías que reemplazar el panel completo.


----------



## Orald (Oct 16, 2016)

Me rindo, y mira que me j...ode  
Repasé todas las soldaduras. Revisé todos los componentes (en placa) y nada. ¡que rabia, jod..r! si por lo menos se pudiera soltar algún taco aquí, expresaría mejor la mala ost... que me entra.  
Después de tanto andar con este aparato, para al final esto.  
En fin. 
Doy por finalizado el tema, aunque no sin antes agradecer al foro y sobretodo al amigo sky por su gran ayuda, interés y apoyo. Un abrazo amigo.
Seguimos al pie del cañón intentando no generar más basura para el planeta. ¡REPARAR Y RECICLAR!


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 16, 2016)

Bueno, ten en cuenta que la falla original que tenías (el problema con la fuente) no se relaciona con la falla que tuviste ahora. Es muy probable que esto se haya debido a una mala limpieza por parte del cliente que terminó dañando el flex de la tarjeta del panel.

Tú usaste bien todos tus conocimientos técnicos para la detección y reparación de la falla original, esto se escapa de tus manos.

Por cierto, yo también estoy en la cruzada por reciclar cosas electrónicas que eviten seguir fabricando otras.

Un saludo, amigo. Nos vemos en otra falla .


----------

